# new tt member from italy



## cap84 (Jan 30, 2009)

hi,
I am a new member from italy.
I have a tt roadster '04 150 hp,s-line,full optionals,18" oem audi 10 spoken,led s6 at headlights,double exit exhaust,armrest,etc...

I read your forum from many time only like visitor,but now I'm registering!!!

Sorry for my bad english!!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi cap84, Welcome to the forum. Your english is better than my Italian. :wink: 
H.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

CIAO e benvenuto alla tribuna 

Il mio italiano è soltanto buono come il traduttore che utilizzo  :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jammyd said:


> CIAO e benvenuto alla tribuna
> 
> Il mio italiano è soltanto buono come il traduttore che utilizzo  :roll:


Assuming it is Italian.... Showoff :wink: :wink: 
H.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

